# Assassin's Creed: Fassbender fand den Film suboptimal



## Zelada (14. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Assassin's Creed: Fassbender fand den Film suboptimal* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Assassin's Creed: Fassbender fand den Film suboptimal*


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Oktober 2017)

Ich fand ihn langweilig. Der Animus im Film war ziemlich cool gemacht, das Vergangenheitsszenario war toll in Szene gesetzt und Fassbender ist n guter Schauspieler. Aber die Story war einfach langweilig, ohne große Höhepunkte. Und das Vergangenheitsszenario kam einfach zu kurz.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (14. Oktober 2017)

Die Ideen waren ja vorhanden, nur wurde das ganze nicht sehr gut umgesetzt.
Ein paar Teile des Films waren ja richtig gut, aber der Rest hing weit hinterher.
Am Ende war es wieder nur eine mittelmäßige/enttäuschende Spielverfilmung, wie es bisher fast immer der Fall war.
Ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr worum die Story ging.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Oktober 2017)

Ich fand das Neuzeitszenario bis auf wenige Ausnahmen (Flucht zuletzt) nur mäßig, der historische Part kam für meinen Geschmack deutlich zu kurz und der Film endete in einer Art Cliffhanger. Wenn nichts nachfolgt wäre das ärgerlich.


----------



## christyan (14. Oktober 2017)

Ich mag den Film an sich, aber das heißt nicht, dass ich ihn als optimal bezeichnen würde. Die Actionszenen, Kämpfe und Parcourläufe waren ebenso intensiv und artistisch atemberaubend wie auch in den Spielen. Für mich eine wirklich tolle Fanarbeit und sowas muss man heutzutage honorieren. Andererseits fand ich ebenfalls den historischen Part leider zu flach geraten. Hier war zwar viel gute Action, aber leider konnte man zu den Figuren keinen Bezug aufbauen. Die Geschichte zu den Assassinen, den Templern, die Idee mit dem Animus, dem Genmatierial mit Erinnerungsanteil und dem Edensapfel musste man erstmal transportieren und dem breiten Publikum zugänglich machen. Ich denke um all das erstmal zu erzählen hat man den Fokus, in diesem Film, auf die Neuzeit gelegt. Falls mehr Filme nachkommen sollten, so sollte man den Fokus der Handlung, meiner Meinung nach allerdings mehr an den Spielen orientieren. Kleiner Anteil in der Neuzeit, Hauptspielzeit in der Vergangenheit. So ist es das Publikum gewohnt und so hat es schon immer in der Spielereihe sehr gut funktioniert bestens zu unterhalten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Oktober 2017)

Die reine Umsetzung an und für sich war einwandfrei. Die Technik, die Stunts, die Atmo, der Wiedererkennungswert, all das war schon gut übernommen. Allein die Charakterisierung von Cullum und Aguilar kamen zu kurz, aber naja, man muss bedenken dass man die narrative Komplexität nunmal äußerst schwer in zwei FIlmstunden zu komprimieren sind. Dafür müsste es eine ganze Filmreihe werden, aber soweit kann auch Ubisoft nicht planen. Was kostet muss schließlich wieder was reinbringen.


----------



## nigra (14. Oktober 2017)

Die Handlung in diesem Film war so platt, dass ich mich kaum noch erinnern kann. Und das als AC-Fan. Es war wie ein Grundeinführungskurs in die Thematik. Fassbender meint, der Film nimmt sich zu ernst. Ich finde, es ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall. Eine weitere oberflächliche, nichts sagende Spieleverfilmung ohne Dramatik und mit übermäßig Action. Aber mir ist es ohnehin ein Rätsel, warum man nicht einfach Ezios Geschichte verfilmt hat.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Oktober 2017)

nigra schrieb:


> Die Handlung in diesem Film war so platt, dass ich mich kaum noch erinnern kann. Und das als AC-Fan. Es war wie ein Grundeinführungskurs in die Thematik. Fassbender meint, der Film nimmt sich zu ernst. Ich finde, es ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall. Eine weitere oberflächliche, nichts sagende Spieleverfilmung ohne Dramatik und mit übermäßig Action. Aber mir ist es ohnehin ein Rätsel, warum man nicht einfach Ezios Geschichte verfilmt hat.


Gleiches Problem wie von mir bereits genannt: Zu geringe Laufzeit um es adäquat und für Fans zufriedenstellend zu adaptieren.


----------



## Phone (14. Oktober 2017)

Immer wieder faszinierend wie die Schauspieler im nachhinein über ihr Filme ablästern oder hinter vorgehaltener Hand darüber reden.
Keine Schneid  zu sagen das und das muss geändert werden sonst mach ich nicht mit?! 
Oder zumindest Anmerkungen machen.
Die meisten die das tun bekommen doch genug Rollen &  kennen sich wohl auch ein wenig aus,  müssen nicht fürchten keine Angebote mehr zu bekommen.
Damals bei B v.S von Jeremy Irons. Laber laber laber und doch spielt er wieder mit. 
Dabei fand ich gerade ihn neben Lex Luthor am schlechtesten aber das ist Geschmackssache.

Ja der AC war öde und völlig verschenktes Potenzial aber mit ein wenig Hartnäckigkeit von ALLEN Beteiligten hätte man das wohl vermeiden können gerade bei so einer Besetzung.


----------



## lars9401 (14. Oktober 2017)

Phone schrieb:


> Immer wieder faszinierend wie die Schauspieler im nachhinein über ihr Filme ablästern oder hinter vorgehaltener Hand darüber reden.
> Keine Schneid  zu sagen das und das muss geändert werden sonst mach ich nicht mit?!
> Oder zumindest Anmerkungen machen.
> Die meisten die das tun bekommen doch genug Rollen &  kennen sich wohl auch ein wenig aus,  müssen nicht fürchten keine Angebote mehr zu bekommen.
> ...



Vorallem war Fassbender ja auch noch Produzent. Hier hätte er definitiv was einbringen können.


----------



## CryPosthuman (15. Oktober 2017)

Ich fand den Film garnicht mal so schlecht.. Nein, er war wirklich nicht schlecht!
Es war mir ja schon irgendwie klar, dass sie im Film erstmal ein Intro in die gesamten Thematik und in die Szenerie bringen müssen - was sie in meinen Augen echt gut gemacht haben!
Der Animus: Ganz ehrlich - besser als das Original! Fand ich super gelöst und dargestellt!
Mein Fazit ist eigentlich nur, dass dem Film die Spielzeit gefehlt hat um sich weiter zu entwickeln und gewisse Dinge auszugestalten!


----------



## Phone (15. Oktober 2017)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Ich fand den Film garnicht mal so schlecht.. Nein, er war wirklich nicht schlecht!
> Es war mir ja schon irgendwie klar, dass sie im Film erstmal ein Intro in die gesamten Thematik und in die Szenerie bringen müssen - was sie in meinen Augen echt gut gemacht haben!
> Der Animus: Ganz ehrlich - besser als das Original! Fand ich super gelöst und dargestellt!
> Mein Fazit ist eigentlich nur, dass dem Film die Spielzeit gefehlt hat um sich weiter zu entwickeln und gewisse Dinge auszugestalten!



Als "Intro" hätte man das ganze ein wenig mehr ausweiten können und nicht alles in einen Film pressen oder es zu versuchen.


----------



## Heindii (16. Oktober 2017)

Fand den Film nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht wirklich gut.

Als ich gelesen habe, dass ein AC-Film gemacht wird, dachte ich eher an etwas wie das hier: AC Lineage

Aber ich hoffe sie machen einen zweiten Teil und nutzen diesmal das gesamte Potential mit einer spannenden Geschichte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Oktober 2017)

Es ist fraglich ob Ubisoft überhaupt den Plan verfolgt (hatte) daraus eine ganze Filmreihe zu machen. Deren offizielles Statement vor dem Release des Films war der dass sie darüber in erster Linie stärker auf ihre Kernmarke aufmerksam machen wollten und es für sie nicht so entscheidend wäre ob und wieviel Gewinn der einbringen würde.

Gut, ein Verlustgeschäft war AC mit fast einer Viertel-Milliarde an den Kinokasse in Relation zu den Produktionskosten (125 Mio.) und Marketing (ca. 50 -75 Mio. ) nicht, ob das jedoch Anreiz genug ist um ein Sequel nachzuliefern, zumal er ausgerechnet in den USA das wenigste Geld erwirtschaftet hat... Muss man mal schauen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Honigpumpe (16. Oktober 2017)

Der Film war leider schnarchlangweilig. Ich will ihn auch gar nicht nur schlechtreden, es war ein ernster Versuch, mal einen guten Film zu landen, aber mich hat er leider auch überhaupt nicht "mitgenommen", wie man heute so sagt. Fassbender hat gut gespielt, die Regiearbeit war durchaus in Ordnung, aber es war trotzdem leider kein guter Film. Naja, wenn jemand das Rezept für einen guten Film hätte, wäre er wahrscheinlich Milliardär. Nächster Versuch! Kann nur besser werden! Man muß ja auch ein bißchen Erfahrung sammeln ...


----------



## Exar-K (16. Oktober 2017)

Da hat der gute Herr Fassbender durchaus recht.
Mir hat der Streifen überhaupt nicht gefallen. War furchtbar langweilig und nahm sich viel zu ernst.
Denn Inhalt habe ich nach ein paar Wochen bereits vergessen.
Dann lieber wie beim vergleichbaren Prince of Persia an die Sache rangehen. Der war wenigstens halbwegs unterhaltsam.


----------

